# technical question



## lati_cz (Jun 29, 2011)

I am remodeler, mostly kitchens and bathrooms. I am working on a project where client wants tiles to be flush with drywall. What kind of bead should I use?
Thank you Michal


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

http://trim-texestore.com/index.php?l=product_list&c=26


----------



## lati_cz (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you, order placed 
Michal


----------

